# Am I the only one who is addicted to APC?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm on here everyday. Every chance I get.

I think I need help. >.>

Anyone else have the same "condition"?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello, my name is Hooha and I'm an APC addict 

If you are near the computer everyday during work/studies, check out the APC spy (link is underneath the sponsor ads). Quick way to get your fix without having to 'refresh' the day's posts.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello my name Is Jeremy and im an APC addict.

When i found that APC Spy link it was all over from their. Now i just have any computer sitting next to me running I Spy all the time :yield:


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

im not an addict im a APC junkie


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I can't seem to find an usb cable that goes into my veins.  
I just found the APC spy link. O' man it's gonna be worse.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Does having APC as one of your IE homepage tabs count as being addicted?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Not only do I have it as my home page on IE but it is on my iPhone as well so I can check it on the go.

Funny, that was the first thing I did when I got my new iPhone. I am addicted bad.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm on every weekday at work, shhhhhhh. I go through all my subscribed threads, then new posts, and finally I go to the APC spy so I don't miss anything. Plus I'm on at home too, but my home has dial-up and that is so slow.


----------



## isenblatter (Jul 25, 2008)

I work straight midnights, and often stop what I'm doing to go find a computer just to check the new posts.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't have a problem, who said I had a problem. You think I have a problem? Click...click...click...click...click...click...click...Click...click...click...click...click...click...click...Click...
click...click...click...click...click...click...Click...click...click...click...click...click...click...Click...click...
click...click...click...click...click...Click...click...click...click...click...click...click...Click...click...click...


I could walk away any time I want.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Addict? no.

Well, ok, yes.

I just wandered in one day and never left.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep I'm an addict, but at least its not facebook or myspace.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Extremely good point.


Afyounie said:


> Yep I'm an addict, but at least its not facebook or myspace.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

If I'm not completely bogged down at work, I'm lurking on APC. Then, when I get home, I get on here every chance I get and even involve my 3 yr old in my addiction! :faint2: It won't be long before even she is hooked on APC.


----------



## Endler Guy (Aug 19, 2007)

Akaizhar said:


> I'm on here everyday. Every chance I get.
> 
> I think I need help. >.>
> 
> Anyone else have the same "condition"?


I did when I first got into it. Now I pop in every once in a while and to read a little.

Craig

Paleo Diet Forum


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes...... Glad they don't have an hourly count thing or I'd be embarrassed.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Don't you just want to lurk here 24 hours a day waiting for that next great plant sale?


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

gheitman said:


> Don't you just want to lurk here 24 hours a day waiting for that next great plant sale?


I do it already >.>


----------

